# Visiting husband ......



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Hi I'm due to visit my husband in January in Abu Dhabi. I want to stay for just under 60 days. Bringing two children with me. Ive been reading about visit visa etc but I'm confused. A lot of stuff i find seems outdated. 

I'm British with UK passport, flying out with my mother (she's only staying 2 weeks) and flying back with in laws (they're only staying 3 weeks). Am I right in thinking that they automatically get 30 days when they enter because they're on British passport? 

Does my husband have to fill in paperwork for me and the kids or do I get my 30 days on British passport then renew for another 30 while I'm there? I'm confused!!! 

Please help!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The visa on arrival for UK passport holders is 30 days. You count 29 days from the day you enter and make sure you renew by then. Overstays are charged on a daily basis and there are some who get away with ten days or so without a fine but you never know. To renew for a further thirty days, you either do a visa run and pay to enter Oman (cheaper option, particularly when there are three of you) or you go to the Immigration department and pay there to extend. Always best to exit by the 59th day, again to avoid the possibility of overstay fines.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

How much is Oman and how much is immigration department? Do you know? I'm just conscious of the fact that I'm due to give birth in December so my youngest child is only going to be 4-6 weeks old. I don't want to be going to Oman and back with a tiny baby and an 18month old if Im not saving that much!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the extensions in Dubai are around Dhs. 600 each or thereabouts.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

streetspirit said:


> How much is Oman and how much is immigration department? Do you know? I'm just conscious of the fact that I'm due to give birth in December so my youngest child is only going to be 4-6 weeks old. I don't want to be going to Oman and back with a tiny baby and an 18month old if Im not saving that much!


Oman is free if you don't go through border patrol. 

When I made visa runs, all I did was "check out" of UAE immigration, drive until I hit a u-turn, came back and "check in" UAE immigration. Easy peasy. The only cost was time to drive out there and gas/food for doing it.

Now, if you go into Oman....it will cost you 200 aed/person.

-md000/Mike


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I think they require entry/exit stamp into Oman.

If not, then you could literally stop, go to portable bldg and get stamped out of UAE, walk across the street and get stamped back in. I am pretty sure you can't do that.


----------

